# The New Site



## Bass Assassin (Dec 16, 2015)

I've explored the site quite a bit and I like the new look. I know there are some members who aren't happy with the change and some who are having problems with their account/settings. For those people, all I can say is hang in there and give it some time. Admin wants to help you and keep the members here. I have never accessed this site from a personal computer. All I have ever used are my iPhones.  For me personally, the new layout is much simpler to navigate on my phone than the old one was. I was also able to download a photo( even if it was turned 90 degrees) on my first attempt. On the old site, it was difficult to download photos due to the size I believe, and usually only 1 in about 5 I could download successfully. So, i am pleased with the new site so far. I know there will be issues for me in the future and I will definitely seek help. Overall, I think our new manager has done a good job in setting up the new site. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 17, 2015)

I had a minor issue getting my password reset, emailed addm. But no response?... Must be pretty busy, but I tried again on my own and figured it out. The new site is great so far and I agree with Bass Assassin that it is so much more mobile friendly !.... Tried one picture and it loaded no problem...  except it was still turned @ 90° is that just an android thing or do iPhones just auto rotate?... I'm lost when it comes to that stuff lol.
Anyways great job so far!


----------



## jblaylock (Dec 17, 2015)

I have to say I'm surprised at the backlash here.  I realize people don't like change and a lot of us just got used to the forum and it changed again.  But, this is so much better than the old forum...just give it time.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 17, 2015)

Change is when you've been at a job for many years and you walk in one day and the company tells you they are closing the doors! What we have here is improvement in my opinion. I love the layout of this site. It's great to look over to right side of the screen and see the latest comments and posts.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree I didn't like the site at first, but now that I have had time to figure it out it is pretty cool.


----------



## oooldman (Dec 17, 2015)

i am a new member today, thought i would join in and look up a couple of old bottles i found over the years.   i tried going to the gallery to look, compare and perhaps see bottles like mine..... when i clicked on gallery i received the following error message...  We are sorry but you do not have permissions to view the gallery. Please speak with the administrator if you feel this is an error...   hummmmm     guess i'll have to wait


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm back!!!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 19, 2015)

Welcome back Rob!


----------



## CreekWalker (Dec 19, 2015)

oooldman, try signing in again, I've noticed this new site will sign you out, even if moderately active or inactive.


----------



## oooldman (Dec 22, 2015)

thanks for the info but it hasn't helped i signed in and out about 10 times in the last week and can not yet get to view anything in the gallery. everytime i try i get same error message .............      now in order to get permission i need to speak with administrator......  who the hell ever that is....   i am going to fool with it until the first or the year and if not able to do more i will just slip out in the fog and look for another venue to share bottles with...[h=2]vBulletin Message[/h]We are sorry but you do not have permissions to view the gallery. Please speak with the administrator if you feel this is an error.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jan 2, 2016)

I like this new site.  It has some new features, which is good.  I have no major complaints.

Experiences:

1.  I couldn't resurrect my username from the old site.  I tried my password, and then emailing for a password reset but my email wasn't recognized.  So, I slightly altered my username from bottleopop to bottle-o-pop and registered with the latter name.  No big issue to me; no problem.

2.  I liked looking at the Gallery, but I found it confusing.  It always starts with one person's gallery, or perhaps it's Latest Images - it's hard to tell where I am when I enter the Gallery; it always has the headings Dragonbyte Gallery and DBTech-Gallery.  If I switch to Latest Albums and then look at someone's album, the back button does not go back to Latest Albums, although the window says Latest Albums in the dropdown box.  To get back to Latest Albums, I have to go to another choice in the dropdown box and then choose Latest Albums.  I suppose that starting with Latest Images does make sense.   If I go to Highest Rated Images or Most Commented Images, it goes to the same bottle photos which have no ratings and no comments.  If there are no comments and no ratings, these dropdown choices should result in showing nothing, I think.


----------

